# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  What data should be encrypted?

## rgarrison

For next month, I will add encryption to the database.

What types of data are you encrypting? What is appropriate?

Using SQL Server 2005, you can encrypt using certificates, asymmetric keys, or symmetric keys. Which are you using, and why?

----------

